# Fluval 05 series and FX5



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a bunch of brand new complete Fluval 05 series filters to clearout of our basement. We bought a bunch last fall and now need the space.

Here's the prices.
Fluval 105 $75 
Fluval 205 $95 
Fluval 405 $165
FX5 $250

no rainchecks, first come first served

Lots of great Nano fish species in stock as well including Sparkle Eye white clouds, Axelrod's Rasboras, Chili and Sparrow Rasboras, Signifer Rainbows, Diagramma, Eques and Scarlet pencils, Green Neons, Moth and Anchor Cats. We also have a great group of Electric Blue Rams and a very healthy batch of Otocinclus.

For those that have asked our next European order is scheduled to arrive the week of June 4th. There will be over 15 varieties of Apistogrammas, 10 types of killies and many more. South America will be the week before with Zebra and orange Otos and many more


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

wow GREAT prices.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you open on Victoria Day (Monday)? Is street parking realistic on holidays?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Closed on the holiday. (all stat holidays). Parking is pretty good on Parliament at all times with a Green P lot if worse comes to worse. Free parking if you park on a side street

There's quite a few left. We'll keep the sale going till they're all gone


----------



## FishPedagogue (Mar 14, 2006)

Great price on the FX-5. Do you have many in stock as I don't want to travel all the way downtown to be disappointed.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

FishPedagogue said:


> Great price on the FX-5. Do you have many in stock as I don't want to travel all the way downtown to be disappointed.


I believe there is at least 3 left.

Send an email to the store


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

do u still have any FX5 for sale and how many u have


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

found one hidden behind some other products... we have 2 left


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

is that 250. tax in


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> is that 250. tax in


+ tax .... Dalton and Stephen don't like it when they don't get their money


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

menagerie said:


> + tax .... Dalton and Stephen don't like it when they don't get their money


They take to much from me already dont want to give them anymore, with u do both for $500. cash


----------

